# The John Hollands RIASEC test. Interest to job matching test LINKS. What did you get?



## Imverypunny

I didn't find this test on any forum so I decided to link it to this thread. It basically tests to find out your interests and aligns them with suitable jobs. It's really helpful and there's also a whole lot of other cool stuff to read aswell to help make your decision. Happy surfing.

For test Holland Code (RIASEC) Test
http://www.onetonline.org/find/descriptor/browse/Interests/‎ For job matches

I got AIE/AIS which basically points me to counselling,teaching,design and research type fields.

... damn and I was planning to make some dough.:frustrating:

So what did you get? 
job suggestions?


----------



## StElmosDream

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *SAI, meaning you are a helping (S) creating (A) Thinker (I). 

Teacher, counsellor and various -ologist types*


----------



## .17485

You scores for each preference scale are below.










Your Holland Code has been calculated as ACI, meaning you are a creating (A) organizing (C) Thinker (I). 

Occupation
*Desktop Publisher, Technical Writer, Mathematicians*


----------



## LostTheMarbles

Your Holland Code has been calculated as *CIS, meaning you are a organizing (C) thinking (I) Helper (S).*


----------



## TheOwl

"Your Holland Code has been calculated as IAS, meaning you are a thinking (I) creating (A) Helper (S)".
I don't really know what that means for job matches since the second link is broken.


----------



## Imverypunny

Oh really well you can try onet's interest paige online


----------



## TheOwl

That worked for me. Thanks.
My career suggestions were anthropology, political science, and sociology. I'm not going to do any of those things because I like money too much.


----------



## Imverypunny

Haha welcome to my world

IAS huh? you could be a clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist if your into that sort of thing...


----------



## TheOwl

Imverypunny said:


> Haha welcome to my world
> 
> IAS huh? you could be a clinical psychologist or a psychiatrist if your into that sort of thing...


I've wanted to be a psychiatrist or research psychologist (neuroscience) ever since I was a little kid, but I just don't think I can handle the stress of going to medical school or having career in academia.
I'm studying to be a speech-language pathologist.


----------



## DandyAndCheese




----------



## jdstankosky

The initial questionnaire was so lame that I want to become a stay-at-home mom now.


----------



## Villainous

IEA

Business Executive, Marketing Manager, Research Scientist, Lawyer or Judge


----------



## JoetheBull

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IRA*, meaning you are a thinking (I) doing (R) Creator (A).


----------



## Planisphere

Your Holland Code has been calculated as IAS, meaning you are a thinking (I) creating (A) Helper (S).

Language and History Teachers, among others. Sociologist, anthropologist, psychiatrist, and neuropsychologist are others. Well, at least that means I was on the right track with my initial career choice, based on interest. Skill, on the other hand...


----------



## Imverypunny

wow what happen to yours?


----------



## Imverypunny

wow what happen to yours?



> The initial questionnaire was so lame that I want to become a stay-at-home mom now.


----------



## Hypaspist

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IEA, meaning you are a thinking (I) persuading (E) Creator (A).

*-----------------

That "A" is really killing the list of jobs Onet produces. I don't think Cashier or Amusement Park attendant is a plausible long-term career. smh.


----------



## Imverypunny

Made Man said:


> You scores for each preference scale are below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IEA, meaning you are a thinking (I) persuading (E) Creator (A).
> 
> *-----------------
> 
> That "A" is really killing the list of jobs Onet produces. I don't think Cashier or Amusement Park attendant is a plausible long-term career. smh.



Urban & regional planner,Journalist , Industrial organisational psychologist?


----------



## Pom87

Your Holland Code has been calculated as *AIS*, meaning you are a creating (A) thinking (I) Helper (S).


----------



## Hypaspist

Imverypunny said:


> Urban & regional planner,Journalist , Industrial organisational psychologist?


They sound enticing, but the first you need to be lucky, the second is ok but is really hurting in the current economy, and the third can make good money, but only so many are needed (just not very realistic imo).


----------



## koalaroo

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IAS, meaning you are a thinking (I) creating (A) Helper (S).
*
This apparently means I should have been an economist.


----------



## Imverypunny

I creeped you profile and you're on the right track .Your're studying public health and Anthropology which are both a combination of IAS. Public Health has a bit of E though because you have to do heaps of convincing and decision making .


----------



## Aquamarine

The test is complete. 

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *ECA*, meaning you are a persuading (E) organizing (C) Creator (A).

Thanks! I was just looking for this test! I dislike conventional and entrepreneurial jobs, though.


----------



## StraightCrushin

The test is complete. 

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *RIA*, meaning you are a doing (R) thinking (I) Creator (A). 

Your primary type was REALISTIC. Realistic people like to do things in a practical way.

Don't know where you guys got the jobs though.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

couldn't find the job lists.
my letters were ais.


----------



## Loki Grim

The test is complete. 

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *ICE*, meaning you are a thinking (I) organizing (C) Persuader (E).


----------



## Imverypunny

Imverypunny said:


> I didn't find this test on any forum so I decided to link it to this thread. It basically tests to find out your interests and aligns them with suitable jobs. It's really helpful and there's also a whole lot of other cool stuff to read aswell to help make your decision. Happy surfing.
> 
> For test Holland Code (RIASEC) Test
> http://www.onetonline.org/find/descriptor/browse/Interests/‎ For job matches
> 
> 
> I got AIE/AIS which basically points me to counselling,teaching,design and research type fields.
> 
> ... damn and I was planning to make some dough.:frustrating:
> 
> 
> So what did you get?
> job suggestions?


Yeah so I couldn't fix the job suggestions link on ONET because the edit button timed out. However if you click on the link and then look on the main tool bar you'll notice ADVANCED SEARCH highlighted in green. Roll your mouse over the link and let it expand downwards.Don't click it!. You should then see the link to INTEREST's page. Get on that then type in any combination of your interest preferences. You can use all three or just use a combination of your most important top 2 interest's. Anyhow use these result in conjunction with your enneagram, the newBig5 test on similiarminds.com,MBTI,socionics test on sociotype.com and even the DREAM job builder test on https://ask.secure.griffith.edu.au/ci/documents/detail/2/DreamJobBuilder,inkblot test,HEXACO
psychometrics.akresgr.org/*personalitytest*1/‎ (,extension of Bigfive),life philosophy test (Careful with this) and the masculinity/femininity test.

You only need to do all the main one's but if you get through all of these you'll get a pretty well rounded idea of yourself enough to construct an accurate trajectory for a life path.


----------



## firepanda

EIA. The really weird one that no-one ever gets, it seems.


----------



## Mbaruh

Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IRS, meaning you are a thinking (I) doing (R) Helper (S). *


----------



## Emerald Legend

Your Holland Code has been calculated as ISR, meaning you are a thinking (I) helping (S) Doer (R).


----------



## zinnia

I got ICR which is associated quite a bit with engineering and research. Accurate for me. Cool.


----------



## Uralian Hamster

"Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IAR, meaning you are a thinking (I) creating (A) Doer (R). "

Astronomers, Biochemists/Biophysicists, Geneticists*


----------



## Uralian Hamster

walking tourist said:


> couldn't find the job lists.
> my letters were ais.


here you go, Interests: Artistic, Investigative, Social


----------



## OldManRivers

Your Holland Code has been calculated as *ISA*, meaning you are a thinking (I) helping (S) Creator (A).


----------



## Word Dispenser

The test is complete. 

You scores for each preference scale are below. 










Your Holland Code has been calculated as *IAS*, meaning you are a thinking (I) creating (A) Helper (S). *Congratulations! You won the test, and will succeed at life!*

Well, anthropologist, political scientist and sociologist are my three.... I wonder if that somehow will fit into me becoming a professor of physics and/or biology? Hum.


----------



## Nyu

Your Holland Code has been calculated as ICA, meaning you are a thinking (I) organizing (C) Creator (A).

Mathematician, narrowed down to IC_ and I got a few engineering options like aerospace or software. I am actually going to college for software engineering now, maybe I will go full blown math though I have been tossing the idea around. Thank you for a great share, this may help me decide what I want to do when I grow up once and for all.:wink:


----------



## Imverypunny

O*NET Interest Profiler at My Next Move So I recently found a much better ONET affiliated John Hollands career profiler that directly links you to career matches with detailed descriptions.


----------

